# Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember


*Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)​*







Der Angelverein AV Linkenheim veranstaltete am 06.11. 2015 den:
 "Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2015“ 
(für Auswärtige (wie mich): "Hardt" nennt sich die Gegend dort..).


Wir berichteten bereits darüber und machten Werbung für die Veranstaltung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308169

Angelpolitische Themen sind nun auch in Angelvereinen und Verbänden nicht gerade "der Bringer", umso mehr verwunderte es, dass der Saal, bestuhlt für gut 100 Personen, nicht nur gefüllt war, sondern teilweise noch Leute stehen mussten.

Auch die Politiker waren da sichtlich beeindruckt. Denn sie sind es ja gewohnt, im Wahlkampf auch vor halbleeren Sälen zu agieren - sehr erfreulich, dass die Angler hier so deutlich Präsenz gezeigt haben.

Nach der Eröffnung durch den Schriftführer vom AV Linkenheim, Peter Pramann, gings dann recht fix direkt zum politischen Teil. 




Pramann

Nachdem zuerst noch Bürgermeister Michael Möslang, seit 2015 im Amt, die Anwesenden begrüsste und auch auf Wichtigkeit und Leistung der Angler und der beiden Angelvereine für eine "Wohngemeinde" wie Linkenheim darlegte, die zudem so gewässerreich sei. 




Möslang

Durch die Veranstaltung führte dann der Geschäftsführer des Landesfischereiverbandes, Reinhart Sosat. 




Sosat

Hier kann man kritisch anmerken, dass der Verein seitens des Landesverbandes keine Bewerbung oder weitere Unterstützung für die Veranstaltung bekommen hatte, wenn dann auch Präsident Oberacker noch anwesend war. 

Noch schlimmer, dass der ebenfalls eingeladene DAFV es noch nicht mal für nötig erachtete, überhaupt auf die Einladung des Vereines zu antworten.

*Die Themen - Die Standpunkte*

Der Verein hatte 4 Themenkomplexe ausgesucht, welche sowohl speziell die Linkenheimer Angler betreffen, aber auch relevant für ganz Baden-Württemberg sind.

> Kormoran
> Nachtangelverbot
> Änderung Fischereigesetz
> Alter für Jugendliche zum Einstieg ins Angeln

*Kormoran*
Udo Metz, seit über 25 Jahren Gewässerwart des Vereines, machte eine hervorragende Präsentation, in welcher er darlegen konnte, wie die Fischbestände in seinen Gewässern mit auftauchen der Kormorane drastisch abnahmen. 




Metz

Dass ein betroffener Praktiker hier zwar emotional, aber strikt an den Fakten entlang vortrug, zeigte hohe Glaubwürdigkeit und Bodenhaftung - und beeindruckte so auch die anwesenden Politiker.

Sowohl hier wie bei den nachfolgenden Themen verzichte ich auf einzelne Äußerungen der Politiker und gebe nur die von den Politikern grundsätzlich vorgebrachte Haltung wieder, um das nicht zu lang zu gestalten. Zu bedenken auch, dass dies persönliche Meinungen der anwesenden Politiker waren, nicht immer deckungsgleich mit bisherigen Positionen ihrer jeweiligen Parteien. 

Als Grundproblematik wurde herausgearbeitet, dass in Baden-Württemberg praktisch fast die Hälfte der Landesfläche unter Vogel- und Naturschutz steht, wo die Kormoranverordnung nicht greift und Einzelanträge gestellt werden müssten.

Metz führte aus, dass von 4000 Hektar Wasserfläche gerade mal ein Teich mit 1,2 Hektar nicht unter Schutz stehen würde.

Und dass im Regierungspräsidium Anträge zum Abschuss der Kormorane verhindert oder zeitlich stark verzögert werden würden. Als Grund wurde da die NABU-Zugehörigkeit von Beamten vermutet bzw. heraus gearbeitet.

Hier die Kernaussagen der Politik zum Thema Kormoran auf der Veranstaltung:
*Grüne:* Andrea Schwarz




Der Kormoranbestand hätte sich stabilisiert, es gäbe ja die Möglichkeit der Einzelanträge, um im Einzelfall eine notwendige Reduktion zu erreichen.

*SPD: *Anton Schaaf




Die Angler hätten durch Fischbesatz ja auch erst teilweise den hohen Kormoranbestand herangezüchtet. Eine Reduktion wo notwendig, müsse aber möglich sein.

*CDU:* Wolfgang Reuther




Eine Reduktion müsse unkomplizierter möglich sein. Kormoranmanagement und stärkere Bejagung.

*FDP:* Carolin Holzmüller




Es dürfe nicht zweierlei Schutz (unter/über Wasser) geben, 
Wo eine Reduktion wie an Hand der vorgelegten Zahlen hier notwendig sei, müsse die auch durchgeführt werden.

*Die Linke:* Jürgen Creutzmann




Wo eine Reduktion notwendig sei, müsse sie auch durchgeführt werden, es gäbe neben dem Abschuss vielleicht weitere Möglichkeiten wie Paraffinierung der Eier, Vergrämung durch Lärm oder auskühlen der Eier, die man in Betracht ziehen könne.

*AFD:* Dr. Paul Schmidt




Artenschutz sei wichtig, aber wo man reduzieren müsse, müsse das möglich sein - nicht den gleichen Fehler wiederholen wie bei der Verschärfung des Jagdgesetzes.

*Die Zuhörer*
Aus dem Auditorium kamen teils sehr emotionale Stellungnahmen und Fragen. Man merkte, dass in den Linkenheimern Gewässern der Kormoran zu einem sehr handfesten Problem geworden ist.

Die Politiker wurden dabei teils in deutlichen und drastischen Worten darauf aufmerksam gemacht, wenn die Angler deren Aussagen für nicht logisch oder nachvollziehbar hielten. 

Dies betraf z. B. die Aussage des SPD-Kandidaten mit dem "hochfüttern der Kormorane" durch Besatzmaßnahmen der Angler wie vor allem die teils auch faktisch falschen Aussagen der Kandidatin der Grünen, die wahrlich kein leichtes Spiel hatte bei den Anglern. 

*Nachtangeln*
Wenn man sich als baden-württembergischer Angler daran erinnert, was die Landesverbände alles getan haben, um die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes zu verhindern (siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=332862#post332862) und wer da alles schuld sein sollte, warum das Nachtangelverbot noch nicht abgeschafft wurde, dann wunderte einen die Aussage der Politik hier schon.

*Über alle Parteien hinweg war einhellig die Meinung:*
ES GIBT KEINEN RATIONALEN GRUND FÜR EIN NACHTANGELVERBOT

*Ebenso einhellig:*
Es gäbe schon lange kein Nachtangelverbot mehr, hätten die Landesverbände nicht immer signalisiert, dass die Angler ein Nachtangelverbot wünschen würden!

Aus dem Auditorium wurde dann Frau Schwarz von den Grünen gefragt, ob sie sich dann auch bei ihrem Minister Bonde für das abschaffen des Verbotes direkt einsetzen würde, Herr Schaaf von der SPD, warum die SPD erst wieder gegen die Abschaffung votierte, obwohl Finanzminister Nils Schmid ja auch klar gegen Nachtangelverbot wäre (siehe unser Videointerview: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519).

Aber auch Herr Reuther von der CDU bekam sein Fett weg, der hier bei den Anglern Honig saugen wollte mit einer klaren Positionierung vor allem gegen Grüne, aber auch gegen die SPD. Als er von Anglern gefragt wurde, wieso denn dann die 2 CDU-Vorgängerminister da nichts unternommen hätten.

Sowohl den anwesenden Politikern wie auch den Verbandsvertretern wurde hier klar, dass die tätigen Angler und Praktiker an der Basis doch "leicht anders ticken", als das Verbandler und Politiker bisher vielleicht so dachten. 

Präsident Oberacker vom Landesfischereiverband führte aus dem Auditorium noch aus, dass dieser nun aktiv für die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes kämpfe und man im Fischereibeirat des Landes bereits eine Mehrheit für die Abschaffung habe.

Das wurde wohlwollend, aber auch mit großer Skepsis bei den Anglern aufgenommen, die ja in den letzten Jahrzehnten andere Erfahrungen mit den Verbänden gemacht hatten.

Da die Politik hier deutlich formulierte, dass die Verhinderung der Abschaffung bis dato ALLEINE an den Verbänden lag, sollte es bei einer wirklichen Hinwendung des Landesfischereiverbandes zu den Interessen der Angler kein Problem sein, das dann auch zügig umsetzen zu lassen.

Wir werden sehen und berichten........


*Änderung Fischereigesetz und Alter für Jugendliche zum Einstieg ins Angeln*

Dass nach den Erfahrungen mit den Jagdgesetz bei den Anglern alle Alarmglocken klingelten, als der grüne Minister Bonde auch an einem "ökologischen" Fischereigesetz werkelte, war kaum verwunderlich.

Verwunderlicher war eher, dass das plötzlich wieder in der Versenkung verschwand - mit der Ankündigung, das erst in der nächsten Legislatur wieder aufs Tapet zu bringen.

Auch hier kann man es kurz machen:
(Fast) Alle Vertreter der Parteien sahen keinen Grund, das jetzige Gesetz zu einem verschärften ökologischen um zu bauen. 

Lediglich Frau Schwarz von den Grünen wollte dies nicht komplett ausschliessen (und die SPD muss dann ja je nach Mehrheit auch wieder umfallen, sollten sie mit den Grünen weiterregieren wollen....).

Ein Grund für das nicht einbringen des Gesetzes soll das Einstiegsalter für Kinder zum Angeln gewesen sein.

Zuerst sollte im Gesetz das Alter für den Jugendschein auf 7 Jahre herunter gesetzt werden, was laut der anwesenden Politiker auch Minister Bonde zuerst befürwortete.
Eben um möglichst früh Kinder ans Angeln und an die Natur heranführen zu können. 

Erst nach dem "Einsatz" von Tierschützern soll dann das Ministerium umgeschwenkt sein und wollte das Alter auf 14 hochsetzen. 
Daran sei dann letztlich die Einbringung des neuen Gesetzes gescheitert, da dies die SPD regierungsintern wohl so nicht mitmachen wollte.

Alle Anwesenden bis auf Frau Schwaz von den Grünen meinten auch, dass 7 Jahre ein gutes Einstiegsalter wären.

Frau Schwarz plädierte für 10 Jahre wegen der Verantwortung die Angeln mit sich bringe und 7-jährige ja noch nicht lesen oder das verstehen könnte.

Am klarsten Kante zeigte Herr Schaaf von der SPD:
Da Kinder auch mit Jugendschein nicht alleine angeln dürften, wäre es alleine Sache der Eltern, ob und in welchem Alter sie ihre Kinder mit zum Angeln nehmen würden, es brauche dazu gar keine Altersangabe..

*PETA*
Fast gab es Tumulte bei der Präsentation des Schriftführers Pramann, als er die bekannten PETA-Plakate zeigte, welche Angler als Mörder und Unmenschen darstellen und die das Angeln wie Angler insgesamt diffamieren.

Denn der Minister will PETA in den Tierschutzbeirat des Landes holen (wir berichteten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4429871#post4429871) 

Hier gab es deutlichen Widerspruch aus dem Auditorium, als Frau Schwarz von den Grünen PETA auch als "Schützer" bezeichnete. 
Von Anglern wurde ihr dann erklärt, dass es sich bei PETA um Tierrechtler und in keinster Weise um Tier- oder gar Naturschützer handle.
Ihr Hinweis auf die "Verdienste" von PETA z. B. bei Aufklärung von Missständen bei Massentierhaltung wurde dann auch gleich gekontert.
Es ginge ja PETA nicht um "gutes" Fleisch, sondern die würden eben für eine rein vegane Ernährung kämpfen.
Und gleiche Rechte für Tiere fordern, wie sie Menschen haben.

Bis auf den SPD-Vertreter der vorsichtig (Koalitionszwang?) anmerkte, dass man grundsätzlich nicht Schützer und Nutzer auseinander dividieren solle, war die Meinung klar:
PETA geht gar nicht...

Vollmundig hier die Ankündigung von Herrn Reuther von der CDU, dass man daran denke, den Tierschutzbeirat zu boykotterien, wenn PETA da Mitglied werden würde.

Auch da werden wir sehen, beobachten und berichten.


*Mein persönliches Fazit:*


*Hervorragende Veranstaltung mit toller Organisation und viel Resonanz.*

Die anwesenden Angler zeigten Politikern wie Verbandlern sowohl ihre Kompetenz (speziellen Dank nochmal an Udo Metz für die tollen Vorträge!!) wie auch, dass Angler zwar geduldig sind, aber Geduldsfäden wie Angelschnur auch mal reissen können....

Zumindest scheint das teilweise bei den anwesenden Verbandlern auch bemerkt worden zu sein.

Und die Politik war insgesamt wohl schon beeindruckt und wird auch mitgenommen haben, dass die Zeiten, in den sich Angler alles gefallen liessen, vorbei sind.

Und dass vielleicht sogar der Landesfischereiverband anfängt, sich an die Seite der Angler zu stellen und mit ihnen zu kämpfen!

Wir werden beobachten, sehen und weiter berichten.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

*Ich möchte mich wirklich nochmal ausdrücklich beim Verein bedanken, das war erstklassig!!
*
Vielleicht "Anschub" für den Landesfischereiverband, solche Veranstaltung mit Spitzenkandidaten zu machen.

Oder eine jährliche Veranstaltung, in der dann die "Versprechen" der Politik und deren tatsächliche "Leistung" für Angler und Angeln hinterfragt werden können.

*Liebe Verbandler in B-W:*
Für Angler kämpfen wollen, heisst auch den Arsxx hochkriegen müssen!

Und sich nicht immer wegducken vor Politik, Behörden und spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie!!

Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf, ihr habt viel versaut.

Zeigt Führung und nehmt die Angler mit!

Ihr habt eine Chance mit der Fusion - nutzt sie oder geht unter wie der DAFV!!


----------



## kalfater (8. November 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Wir hegen und pflegen die Gewässer. Wir finanzieren den Fischbesatz -* nicht* für die Kormorane! 

1. Weg mit dem Nachtangelverbot!
2. Wo zu viele Kormorane an Angelgewässern sind, sollte dezimiert werden dürfen.

Angler an die Macht! :vik:

... und ich jetzt ans Wasser!


----------



## kati48268 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Ich bin völlig baff, was eine Veranstaltung eines Vereins anschieben kann.

*Mein ganz großes Kompliment an diesen Verein! #6
*
*Und: Sehr sehr nachahmenswert!!! *

Natürlich schiebt die kommende Landtagswahl Politiker an, bei solchen Events auch aufzutauchen -und Versprechungen zu machen, die anschl. evtl. wieder einkassiert werden- aber das gibt die Möglichkeit nachzuhaken & ggfs. anzuprangern.

Aber gerade deswegen bieten solche Veranstaltungen auch große Chancen.
Mein Bundesland ist erst 2017 dran, aber uns drohen ja auch massive Einschränkungen durch unseren grünen Umweltminister (geplante "ökologische Ausrichtung des Landesfischereigesetzes").
Ich nehm die Idee eines solchen Events mal mit...


Thomas, magst du noch ein paar Infos zu dem Verein geben?
Größe, evtl. besondere Bedeutung,...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Hast Mail...


----------



## ashtray (8. November 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Klasse, als Karlsruher Angler kann ich nur sagen: Super gemacht #6

Ein großes Lob an den Verein, die Veranstaltung war super!

Auch ein dickes Lob an Thomas. Ich weis nicht, woher du kommst aber anreisen musstest du sicher. Schön, dass du dir die Zeit genommen hast und am Event teilhaben konntest!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*



ashtray schrieb:


> Auch ein dickes Lob an Thomas. Ich weis nicht, woher du kommst aber anreisen musstest du sicher. Schön, dass du dir die Zeit genommen hast und am Event teilhaben konntest!


Heilbronn, geht also...

Mir da Zeit zu nehmen ist ja mein Job.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Was ich richtig gut finde:
Nach unserer Veröffentlichung kamen auch schon Anfragen aus anderen Bundesländern, welche um Kontakt zum AV Linkenheim gebeten haben, bei mir an. 

Sowohl von Vereinen wie sogar auch aus einem LV.

Gerade aus NRW mehrere, da die 2017 Landtagswahl haben und daher durch die Veröffentlichung hier auf die  Idee gekommen sind, es dem AV Linkenheim gleich zu tun und auch so eine Veranstaltung auf die Beine zu stellen, um die Position der Angler gegenüber Politik(ern) klar zu machen und zu stärken..

Positiv wurde dabei festgestellt, dass der AV Linkenheim hier nicht wie oft üblich das ganze übliche Naturschutzgedöns in den Vordergrund stellte, wie man es zu oft von Verbänden kennt.

Sondern die Dinge, welche wirklich auch die einzelnen Angler direkt betreffen.

Das fand als Konzept großen Anklang. 

Also, liebe Leute vom AV Linkenheim:
Ihr habt nicht nur bei euch und in B-W was bewirkt, das zieht schon Kreise in andere Bundesländer.

*Daher nochmals herzlichen Dank für euer Engagement und die tolle Veranstaltung!!!*


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. November 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir da Zeit zu nehmen ist ja mein Job.



Man kann aber (s)einen Job so oder so erledigen..

Insofern gilt den Ehrenamtlichen vom AV Linkenheim für ihr vorbildliches Engagement und dir als Vertreter eines kritischen sowie informativen Informations-und Austauschmediums ein Lob.

Es ist aber auch bezeichnend und traurig zugleich,das hier Flächenbrände eingedämmt bzw.versaubeutelte Areale neu begrünt werden sollen,deren Verhinderung und Pflege bezahlte(!) Verdandsaufgabe gewesen wäre.

Kontraproduktiv zündelnden Verbandspyromanen gehört klar und deutlich gesagt,das sie ihren gestellten Aufgaben nachzu-
kommen haben.

Nicht für Schützer,Politiker und das eigene Ego sondern für die Durchsetzung und Beibehaltung möglichst liberaler Verhältnisse PRO Angler.

Das ist nämlich ihre verdammte  Pflicht!


----------



## Sharpo (9. November 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Für mich sind solche Veranstaltungen eher Teil eines Pflichtprogramms für jeden LV und auch grossen Angelverein bzw. Vereine.

Von daher verstehe ich die Reaktion einiger NRW Vereine jetzt nicht.
Was hat man die ganzen Jahre denn getan? Leserbriefe verfasst?

(Brauch keiner zu beantworten, ich kenne die Antwort.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Zum Thema PETA in Landesbeirat für Tierschutz in B-W hier die neusten Infos:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4431181#post4431181


----------



## tibulski (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mit Kandidaten. Politischer Fischereitag am 06.11.2015 in Linkenheim*

Hallo,

der LFV-BW ist nach dem, was ich auf den Sitzungen  mitbekommen habe absolut nicht gegen die Abschaffung des   Nachtangelverbotes, aber es wird befürchtet das die Angler bei der  derzeitigen politischen Konstellation in BW bei einer entsprechenden  Forderung mit erheblichen negativen Konsequenzen zu rechnen hätten. Das  ist nach dem was ich mitbekommen habe der einzige Grund von der  Forderung derzeit noch abzusehen.

Der NABU hat wohl schon  öffentlich angekündigt, dass sie alles in Bewegung setzen würden, die  Angler bei einer entsprechenden Forderung dann vollständig aus den  Naturschutzgebieten verbannen zu wollen. Die warten wohl nur darauf das die  Forderung kommt.

Ihr wisst vielleicht selbst, welchen Einfluss  der NABU zur Zeit auf die Politik in BW hat. Im Mutterland des NABU ist  das alles nicht so einfach. Wir sollten da nicht unklug handeln.

Es  gibt viele gute Gründe das Nachtangelverbot abzuschaffen und im März  sind ja auch wieder Wahlen. Also wer sich engagieren will, sollte auch  für seine Interessen wählen gehen.

Nach meinem Verständniss ist  es nur nicht so einfach, das wir das nur fordern müssten und dann ist  das ein "done deal" und nur der Verband ist schuld das es nicht schon  umgesetzt ist.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mit Kandidaten. Politischer Fischereitag am 06.11.2015 in Linkenheim*

Dass nur der Verband schuld ist, dass das nicht schon lange abgeschafft wurde, wurde von allen - inkl. anwesenden Verbandlern - bestätigt.

Dass nach dem bisherigen anglerfeindlichen Handeln des Verbandes es nicht leichter wurde, das Nachtangelverbot abzuschaffen, ist natürlich auch klar.

Man denke nur an den Brief mit der Verunglimpfung der Angler, welchen die Verbandler damals an MP Teufel schreiben, als die Regierung das Nachtangelverbot abschaffen wollten.

Es gibt die Mehrheit im Fischereibeirat und die anwesende Politik sagte einstimmig, dass es keine Gründe für eine Beibehaltung des Nachtangelverbotes gäbe..

Und der NABU macht keine Gesetze und Regeln!

Sowenig wie der LFV!!

Er macht nur bessere Lobbyarbeit - zu bestimmen hat er aber sowenig wie der LFV!!

Es liegt also nach wie vor NUR UND AUSSCHLIESSLICH  am LFV, wenn das Nachtangelverbot nicht abgeschafft würde..

Es wären dann die Versäumnisse in der Vergangenheit sowie heutige Unfähigkeit, wenn sie sich nicht gegen den NABU durchsetzen können, falls der deswegen abdrehen würde..

*Das wird einer der Prüfsteine, ob sich der LFV-BW tatsächlich vom anglerfeindlichen Verwaltungsverband zu einem Verband für Angler und Angeln entwickeln will:*
Dass sie die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes schaffen!

Und zwar ohne andere Einschränkungen dafür..

Schaffen sie nicht mal das, braucht kein Angler einen solchen Verband und man kann sich der Hälfte der Vereine in BW anschliessen, die jetzt schon nicht drin sind..


----------



## tibulski (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Hallo Thomas,

es wurde ja gerade erst in den Bezirken geheim abgestimmt und da sind die Vereinsvorsitzenden der einzelnen Angelvereine stimmberechtigt. Diese haben es zumindest in unserem Bezirk mehrheitlich abgelehnt das der Verband die Forderung zur Abschaffung des Nachangelverbot zu dieser Zeit stellen soll. Wie es in den anderen Bezirken ausgegangen ist weis ich nicht.

Wenn die Vereinsvorsitzenden nicht ihre Angler repräsentieren wer dann?

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Die repräsentieren keine Angler, sondern nur die Minderheit der organisierten Angelfischer..

Und jeder Funktionär, der gegen Abschaffung solcher sinnloser, anglerfeindlicher  Restriktionen stimmt, gehört eigentlich standrec.....................................

So einer repräsentiert nix ausser bodenloser Dummheit........


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*



tibulski schrieb:


> es wurde ja gerade erst in den Bezirken geheim abgestimmt und da sind die Vereinsvorsitzenden der einzelnen Angelvereine stimmberechtigt. Diese haben es zumindest in unserem Bezirk mehrheitlich abgelehnt das der Verband die Forderung zur Abschaffung des Nachangelverbot zu dieser Zeit stellen soll.



Ähm..wann wäre es den Herren denn genehm?

In 4 Monaten,1 Jahr..in 5 Jahren?

Am besten untätig abwarten,bis  auf längere Zeit nix mehr zu ändern ist?

Geheime Abstimmung?

Klar,nicht das sich noch herausstellt,das einige von den  Kuschelkriegern am Abend eh lieber vor der Glotze als in der Natur sitzen.Denen wird das Verbot ja am Arxxx vorbeigehen.

Herr lass Hirn regnen..

Nabu ist nicht das Primärproblem.Die machen halt nur ihren (Lobby)Job.

Das unterscheidet halt Profis von Kasperleverbänden.


----------



## tibulski (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Hallo,

ich hab das ja oben schon geschrieben. 

Wie ihr wohl selber wisst, stehen die Naturschutzverbände unserem derzeitigen Minister deutlich näher als die Anglerschaft und die haben bereits öffentlich geäussert das sie eine Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes mit dem Ausschluss der Angler aus den Naturschutzgebieten verbinden wollen. Wäre es euch das Wert?

Auch die nicht organisierten Angler werden wohl nicht glücklich sein, wenn sie jetzt zwar nachts Angeln dürfen, dafür aber an vielen ihrer Gewässer auch tagsüber Angelverbot besteht.

Vielleicht wartet man mal bis zum Wahltag am 13. März 2016 ab. Dann sollte man sehen was da rauskommt und unter Beteiligung aller abstimmen wie man weiter vorgeht. 

Ich weiss nur das der LFV-BW das Nachtangelverbot stand heute gerne abschaffen würde, aber da auch nicht planlos vorgehen will. 

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*



tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab das ja oben schon geschrieben.
> 
> ...




Die Alternative wäre natürlich diese Kröte schlucken..(Schnauze halten es könnte schlimmer kommen)...

UND dann doch aus den Naturschutzgebieten fliegen.
(Nicht jetzt, aber Morgen)




Schlimm....dieses buckeln.


----------



## sebwu (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

auch wenn ich, zum glück, nicht davon betroffen bin macht mich dieses duckmäusertum regelrecht wütend. wer immer vor den nabu vögeln kriecht hat es verdient eben garnicht mehr zu angeln.die verbände sollen einfach ihren verdammten job machen und sich um die interessen der angler kümmern, solln se doch mal n praktikum beim nabu machen um zu erfahren wie das geht.
solange da nichts passiert verzichte ich lieber auf sehr viele gewässer und bezahle den bums nicht.

so wieder abgeregt, gruß sebwu


----------



## tibulski (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Hallo,



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Alternative wäre natürlich diese Kröte schlucken..(Schnauze halten es könnte schlimmer kommen)...
> 
> UND dann doch aus den Naturschutzgebieten fliegen.
> (Nicht jetzt, aber Morgen)
> ...



das ist eine Mögliche Alternative. 

Eine andere ist es das Nachtangelverbot abzuschaffen und nicht aus den Naturschutzgebieten rauszufliegen.

Woher nehmt ihr die Gewissheit, das eure Strategie das jetzt sofort mit aller Härte aufs Tapet zu bringen so überlegen ist?

Ich erfahre am Samstag vielleicht mehr dazu wie die Abstimmungen in den anderen Bezirken ausgegangen sind und wie man weiter vorgehen will. Ich werde es dann gerne hier berichten.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, wir haben wohl alle das selbe Ziel das Verbot möglichst bald abzuschaffen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Hallo,

übrigens ist "PETA" nun offiziell *nicht* in den Landesbeirat für Tierschutz aufgenommen worden.

LG,

  Olaf[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Das Nabumärchen erzählten die Verbanditen schon immer - gestimmt hats noch nie.

Wurde auch damals erzählt, noch unter CDU-Regierung..

Der NABU hat da erstmal gar nix zu melden, macht keine Gesetze und Regeln. 
Und ein vernünftiger Verband würde das klar stellen.

Die haben bisher die Angler verarscht damit, dass sie nix tun müssen, und wenn ich das hier so lese, scheinen sie das immer noch weiter so zu versuchen..

Das mit PETA ist sehr zu begrüßen (wenns stimmt)!


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Das eigene Versagen kann man am besten Kaschieren wenn man ständig von der Stärke des Gegners faselt.


----------



## tibulski (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Hallo,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der NABU hat da erstmal gar nix zu melden, macht keine Gesetze und Regeln.
> Und ein vernünftiger Verband würde das klar stellen.
> 
> Die haben bisher die Angler verarscht damit, dass sie nix tun müssen, und wenn ich das hier so lese, scheinen sie das immer noch weiter so zu versuchen..



das der NABU in BW nix zu sagen hätte, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Minister Bonde und der NABU Vorsitzende Baumann sind langjährige Dutzfreunde. Am besten ihr geht selbst mal mit zu den Anhörungen im Ministerium und stellt das mal vor Ort klar.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das mit PETA ist sehr zu begrüßen (wenns stimmt)!



Kam als Schreiben vom Ministerium.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Die beiden können auch gerne zusammen im Bett kuscheln.
Dennoch hat der NABU nichts zu sagen.

gesetze etc. werden von denen nicht gemacht.

Alles weitere nennt man Lobbyarbeit.

Dann müssen die Angler halt mit einem anderen Politiker oder besserer mit mehreren kuscheln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

erstmal vernünftige Verbände, die für statt gegen Angler arbeiten....


----------



## willmalwassagen (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

[FONT=&quot]Diese Drohung mit dem NABU  und den Naturschutzgebieten ist schon 30 Jahre alt.
Ich würde trotzdem die sofortige Streichung des Nachtangelverbotes fordern. 
Und wenn dann diese Forderung von unserem süßen Freund Dr. Baumann kommt, OK lasst ihn doch. (Der hat seinen Dr. an einer Uni gebaut, an der ein Chefarzt der Uniklinik und seine Frau nahezu wortgleiche Arbeiten eingereicht hatten und damit beide einen Doktortitel bekamen.)
Was in einem Naturschutzgebiet nicht erlaubt ist muss explizit für jedes NSG in einer Schutzgebietsverordnung beschrieben werden, und zwar für jedes, nicht gemeinsam.
Zudem muss dann jedes Mal festgestellt werden das Angeln zur Nachtzeit das Naturschutzziel negativ beeinflusst. Und da reicht nicht einfach eine Behauptung sondern die Begründung muss sachlich hinterlegt sein.
Wenn dann, wie in vielen NSG  der Schutzzweck zum Beispiel Pflanzenschutz ist, Schmetterlingsschutz oder der Juchtenkäfer fällt es sicher schwer zu begründen, angeln stehe diesem Schutzzweck entgegen.
Zudem ist jeder Eingriff in das Eigentum (Fischereirecht) nur zulässig, wenn es für die Allgemeinheit von Bedeutung und wichtig ist. So sagt es wenigstens das Grundgesetz das Eigentum besonders schützt. (Artikel 14 GG. ..Absatz3 3) Eine _Enteignung_ ist nur zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit zulässig. Sie darf nur durch Gesetz oder auf Grund eines Gesetzes erfolgen………Eine Einschränkung wäre dann eine Teilenteignung oder Enteignung die sicher nicht einfach vor einem Gericht durchzusetzen wäre.
Leider ist es so, dass weder die Präsidenten, Vizepräsidenten oder andere Funktionsträger in BW tatsächlich eine Ahnung von diesen Dingen haben (obwohl, einer ist wohl sogar Rechtsanwalt) und sich deshalb mit dem uralten Spruch wegen den NSG erschrecken lassen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Zudem kann man ja zusagen, dass wenn Schutzbedarf in einzelnen NSG vorhanden ist, selbstverständlich über Schutzmaßnahmen gesprochen werden kann.  [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Das sind einfach Schisser ohne Eier in der Hose.[/FONT]


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Deswegen bist Du ja mit Deinem Verein raus ausm Verband........

Wohl der einzige Weg, um die Xxxxxxxxxxx in Gang zu bringen......


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Diese Drohung mit dem NABU  und den Naturschutzgebieten ist schon 30 Jahre alt.
> Ich würde trotzdem die sofortige Streichung des Nachtangelverbotes fordern.
> Und wenn dann diese Forderung von unserem süßen Freund Dr. Baumann kommt, OK lasst ihn doch. (Der hat seinen Dr. an einer Uni gebaut, an der ein Chefarzt der Uniklinik und seine Frau nahezu wortgleiche Arbeiten eingereicht hatten und damit beide einen Doktortitel bekamen.)
> Was in einem Naturschutzgebiet nicht erlaubt ist muss explizit für jedes NSG in einer Schutzgebietsverordnung beschrieben werden, und zwar für jedes, nicht gemeinsam.
> ...



Schisser? Naja, das ist halt eine Menge Arbeit.
Haben die meisten kein Bock drauf...schon gar nicht Ehrenamtlich.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*



tibulski schrieb:


> Wie ihr wohl selber wisst, stehen die Naturschutzverbände unserem derzeitigen Minister deutlich näher als die Anglerschaft und die haben bereits öffentlich geäussert..
> 
> ●Moment mal,wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dient der Verband lt.Satzung ebenfalls Naturschutz-
> zwecken.
> ...



NOCH Planloser?
Die absolute Planlosigkeit begann bereits mit der Einführung dieses Verbots.


----------



## willmalwassagen (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Wenn die keinen Bock drauf haben sollen sie wegbleiben.
Und wenn wir dann keinen ehrenamtlichen finden müssen wir überlegen, wen wir dafür einstellen und wie wir die Person bezahlen.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Wenn die keinen Bock drauf haben sollen sie wegbleiben.
> Und wenn wir dann keinen ehrenamtlichen finden müssen wir überlegen, wen wir dafür einstellen und wie wir die Person bezahlen.



Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu.


----------



## Koalabaer (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Und wenn wir dann keinen ehrenamtlichen finden müssen wir überlegen, wen wir dafür einstellen und wie wir die Person bezahlen.



und dann überlegen wir und überlegen und überlegen... uns wird schon was einfallen. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Er hat ja mit seinem Verein (knappe 1.000 Angler) immerhin die Konsequenz gezogen (wie knapp die Hälfte der Vereine in B-W) und ist raus ausm Verband......

Anders scheints nicht mehr zu gehen.........


----------



## Koalabaer (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Anders scheints nicht mehr zu gehen.........



Schon möglich Thomas. Jetzt aber bereits die Denkphase. #6


----------



## willmalwassagen (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Unsere Denkphase ist abgeschlossen und wir haben für uns auch einen Plan.


----------



## tibulski (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Hallo,

ich will noch mal auf deine Argumentation zurückkommen:



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Diese Drohung mit dem NABU  und den Naturschutzgebieten ist schon 30 Jahre alt.
> Ich würde trotzdem die sofortige Streichung des Nachtangelverbotes fordern.
> Und wenn dann diese Forderung von unserem süßen Freund Dr. Baumann kommt, OK lasst ihn doch. (Der hat seinen Dr. an einer Uni gebaut, an der ein Chefarzt der Uniklinik und seine Frau nahezu wortgleiche Arbeiten eingereicht hatten und damit beide einen Doktortitel bekamen.)
> Was in einem Naturschutzgebiet nicht erlaubt ist muss explizit für jedes NSG in einer Schutzgebietsverordnung beschrieben werden, und zwar für jedes, nicht gemeinsam.
> ...



NABU Absprache ist tatsächlich schon so alt. Mit Baumann kam aber eine neue Naturschutzstrategie die nicht zum Wohle der Angler und Jäger umgesetzt wurde.
  [FONT=&quot]Es ist klar, dass jedes Schutzgebiet eine eigene Verordnung haben muss. Aber da sind ja nicht nur Pflanzen, Schmetterlinge … ausgewiesen. Da wo Wasser ist sind auch jede Menge Reptilien, Amphibien, Wasservögel und Fledermäuse anzutreffen.
[/FONT]  
Es gibt ca. 30-40 "wissenschaftliche" Arbeiten in denen die Angelfischerei als „Artenschutzschädlich“ beschrieben wird.
Artenschutz ist übrigens im Interesse der Allgemeinheit und der EU. Eine Enteignung findet auch nicht statt sondern nur eine Einschränkung der Nutzung zum Wohle des Artenschutz und der Allgemeinheit. Und die ist aus der Erfahrung recht problemlos umsetzbar.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*



tibulski schrieb:


> Eine Enteignung findet auch nicht statt sondern nur eine Einschränkung der Nutzung zum Wohle des Artenschutz und der Allgemeinheit. Und die ist aus der Erfahrung recht problemlos umsetzbar.


Logo, weil die von organisierten Angelfschern bezahlten Naturschutzverbände namens "Fischereiverband" so unfähig, inkompetent - daher zu Recht ängstlich, die würdens nur noch mehr verbocken - und anglerfeindlich sind..

Und wenn man jetzt nach der B-W-Fusion sieht, was zum Beispiel die anglerfeindlichen Vollidxxxx von Südwürttemberg-Hohenzollern  wieder beschliessen (keine Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes), dann weiss man, dass jeder Cent für diese Verbände mehr Wirkung gegen Angler und das Angeln erzielt, als eine direkte Spende für PETA......

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Das wird einer der Prüfsteine, ob sich der LFV-BW tatsächlich vom anglerfeindlichen Verwaltungsverband zu einem Verband für Angler und Angeln entwickeln will:*
> Dass sie die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes schaffen!
> 
> Und zwar ohne andere Einschränkungen dafür..
> ...


----------



## tibulski (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Hallo,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn man jetzt nach der B-W-Fusion sieht, was zum Beispiel die anglerfeindlichen Vollidxxxx von Südwürttemberg-Hohenzollern  wieder beschliessen (keine Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes), dann weiss man, dass jeder Cent für diese Verbände mehr Wirkung gegen Angler und das Angeln erzielt, als eine direkte Spende für PETA......



Es wurde beschlossen - aus besagten Gründen - zur Zeit von der Forderung gegen eine Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbots abzusehen. Das heisst nicht, dass man gegen eine Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes ist. Da sind sich alle einig. Ausserdem sind das die gewählten Vertreter (Vorsitzenden) der Angelvereine die das beschlossen haben.

Anscheinend wird der überwiegenden Hälfte der Angler in BW die Mitglied im Verband sind einfach mit nur jegliche Kompetenz abgesprochen (um es in freundlichen Worten auszudrücken) und alle die es nicht sind als wahre Verfechter der Angelinteressen stilisiert |kopfkrat. Die erfogversprechenden Rezepte für die Wahrung unserer Interessen sind nach meinem Empfinden recht einfach gestrikt: |smash:. Gut nur, dass man nicht den Beweis antreten muss, dass diese Strategie ohne jeden Zweifel zum besagten Ziel führt.

Wenn das nach deiner Ansicht alles nur "Vollidxxxx" sind, trifft das natürlich auch die Mitglieder dieser Angelvereine die sie gewählt haben, von denen hier sicher auch viele Mitglied im Forum sind.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Wenn - wie hier in Linkenheim -* ALLE* Parteien,* inkl. der Grünen,* klar UND ÖFFENTLICH  postulieren, dass es *KEINEN VERNÜNFTIGEN GRUND für ein Nachtangelverbot *gibt un*d NUR UND ALLEINE die Verbände SCHULD DARAN SIND; dass das noch nicht abgeschafft wurde:*
Da sind meine Formulierungen noch mehr als vorsichtig..

Vor allem, da das andere nur Drohungen sind, noch nicht mal von der Politik, nur von Naturschutzverbänden!!
*
Wenn die Vollidxxxx der anglerfeindlichen "Fischerei"Verbände NOCH NICHT MAL SO GÜNSTIGE Voraussetzungen nutzen wollen, auf was warten die denn?*

Inkompetente Anglerfeinde ist da noch der absolut mildeste Ausdruck, der mir einfällt!!!!!

Mein  wirkliche Meinung kann ich nicht mal unter dem Siegel der Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit in  Deutschland straflos veröffentlichen!

*Solche Verbände SIND DEFINITIV GEFÄHRLICHER für Angler und das Angeln als PETA!!!!*

Wer solche Verbände unterstützt oder bei denen mitarbeitet oder solche Beschlüsse gut heisst und unterstützt zensiert, zensiert, zensiert, zensiert................................................................

Einknicker und Abnicker der "Fischerei"Verbände haben uns das alles in den letzten Jahrzehnten verschafft und mit Verleumdung der Angler die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes schon mal verhindert - nix gelernt, immer noch anglerfeindlich:


Hauslaigner schrieb:


> Das hab ich aus dem Forum der Bayrischen Landesfischereiverband kopiert.
> 
> Da könnt Ihr mal lesen, wie die Herren von Eurem Verband, zum Nachtangelverbot stehen und wie sie das begründen.
> 
> ...



Ich warte ja nur drauf, dass diese Südwürttemberg-Hohenzollern-Verbanditen mit ihrem DAFV-Freund Kath auch nochmal so einen Angler verleumdenden Brief losjagen...


----------



## Salmo01 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn - wie hier in Linkenheim -* ALLE* Parteien,* inkl. der Grünen,* klar UND ÖFFENTLICH  postulieren, dass es *KEINEN VERNÜNFTIGEN GRUND für ein Nachtangelverbot *gibt un*d NUR UND ALLEINE die Verbände SCHULD DARAN SIND; dass das noch nicht abgeschafft wurde:*
> Da sind meine Formulierungen noch mehr als vorsichtig..
> 
> *Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württembe*
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*



Salmo01 schrieb:


> Hat die B-W SPD ihren Ehrenpreis noch?


Die Landtagsdrfaktion, nicht die SPD als solche..

Noch - ist wieder Landtagswahl, die Fragen an die SPD werden um den Punkt erweitert, was sie nun konkret erreicht haben in 5 Jahren.

Und dann (voraussichtlich, je nach Antwort) wird der Preis zurückgefordert.

Das hat aber REIN GAR NICHTS damit zu tun, wenn Verbände solche günstigen Voraussetzungen wie jetzt (anglerfreundliche Aussagen ALLER Parteien, Mehrheit im Fischereibeirat) NICHT nutzen für Angler und das Angeln!!

Sondern wie früher wieder Angler verarschen und am Ende wohl auch wieder verleumden .........

Und dabei bleibe ich vollumfänglich:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn - wie hier in Linkenheim -* ALLE* Parteien,* inkl. der Grünen,* klar UND ÖFFENTLICH  postulieren, dass es *KEINEN VERNÜNFTIGEN GRUND für ein Nachtangelverbot *gibt un*d NUR UND ALLEINE die Verbände SCHULD DARAN SIND; dass das noch nicht abgeschafft wurde:*
> Da sind meine Formulierungen noch mehr als vorsichtig..
> 
> Vor allem, da das andere nur Drohungen sind, noch nicht mal von der Politik, nur von Naturschutzverbänden!!
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*



tibulski schrieb:


> Artenschutz ist übrigens im Interesse der Allgemeinheit und der EU. Eine Enteignung findet auch nicht statt sondern nur eine Einschränkung der Nutzung zum Wohle des Artenschutz und der Allgemeinheit. Und die ist aus der Erfahrung recht problemlos umsetzbar.



Die dahinter stehende Schizophrenie,hat nur der Großteil der Allgemeinheit nicht so ganz begriffen..und ich werde auch das Gefühl nicht los,das sich die Allgemeinheit nicht mal eben aus der Natur aussperren lässt.

Beispiele gäbe es zur Genüge..nur die-pardon blöde Anglerschaft macht vor jedem noch so  Sinnfreien Verbot den Diener.

Hier quasi um die Ecke,gibts ein ausgewiesenes Schutzgebiet(Vogelschutz)

Und weisst du,wen das am geringsten kümmert?

Die lokale Politik und die Nichtangelnde Allgemeinheit..erstere wollen keinen Stress mit potentiellen Wählern,letztere lassen sich das dortige spazieren gehen, Hunde ausführen,Mountainbiken und sonstige Aktivitäten schlicht nicht verbieten.

Kommentarlos geschluckt,hat diese Kröte nur der ansässige Angelverein.

Ziemlich verlogener Schutz nenne ich sowas.


----------



## willmalwassagen (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

@tibulski

Jeder Eingriff ins Eigentum mit dem die Nutzung verändert wird ist ein Eingriff ins GG §14.
Und jede Naturschutzverordnung muss begründet sein und jede Naturschutzverordnung kann wiedersprochen werden und gegen jede Naturschutzverordnung kann geklagt werden.
Zudem hast du vermutlich den Begriff "gemeintes Gebiet" in diesem Zusammenhang noch nie gehört.  Wie die wenigsten Verbandsvertreter.
Wenn in einem Vogelschutzgebiet der grünbäuchige Rückenflieger einen Brutplatz hat  und dieser Vogel auf  der EU Liste als geschütze Art steht muß zwingend ein Schutzgebiet ausgewiesen werden. Dies wird in der Regel größer sein wie der Baum auf dem das Nest ist. Aber dieser Baum ist das "gemeinte Gebiet". Alles drumherum muß bei weitem nicht den selben Schutz haben wenndas "gemeinteGebiet" dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt wird.
Zudem ist der Schutzzweck nur während der Brutzeit hier, also in der Zeit wo nicht gebrütet wird  muß der Schutz auch nicht so umfassend sein.
Aber weil die Verbandd....... sich mit der Materie nicht befassen und vermutlich nicht auskennen erfinden sie dann obskure Ausreden.
Zudem, ich lach mich tot wenn die Regierungspräsidien für alle NSG  einVerfahren zurÄnderung der Schutzbestimmung durchführen wollten. Die hätten nicht einmal ansatzweise das Personal dazu.
ALso, ehe du weiter von Ohneahnung hier rumlabberst, mach dich mal schlau und dann komme wieder.
Sorry ans Forum für den Ton am Ende, aber ich hab den Hals so voll von diesem dummen gelaber der Verbandsvertreter  die Unwahrheiten  verkaufen und tun als ob sie eine Ahnung vom Geschäft hätten


----------



## tibulski (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Hallo,



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Zudem hast du vermutlich den Begriff "gemeintes Gebiet" in diesem Zusammenhang noch nie gehört.  Wie die wenigsten Verbandsvertreter.



den Begriff habe ich und die Verbandsvertreter wirklich noch nie gehört, weil es "Gemeinte Flächen" heisst und nicht "gemeintes Gebiet".

Wie vorher schon beschrieben, kommen an vielen  Gewässern naturgemäß schutzwürdige Arten in den "Gemeinten" Flächen vor und dann kann man, wie du richtig sagst Einspruch erheben oder klagen. Aber das muss dann auch jemand machen. Viele kleine Vereine haben da oft gar keine Chance. Das muss auch nicht alles gleichzeitig erfolgen.

Wir haben da gerade einige anhängige Fälle am Pfrungener Ried oder am Bärensee wo wir den Vereinen entsprechend helfen. Da sind für die Durchsetzung der Interessen dann unter Umständen entsprechende Gutachten zu erbringen die dann man schnell 5-stellige Summen kosten.

Ich weiss gar nicht, warum hier mit aller Macht einen Keil gegen die organisierten und nicht organisierten Angler getrieben werden soll?

Ich kann mich nur an die Folie von unserem Verbandspräsidenten Hr. Oberacker beim Fachforum Angelfischerei vor 4 Wochen in der Fischereiforschungsstelle in Langenargen erinnern, auf der genau eure Punkte (Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot, Aufhebung der Altersgrenze für Kinder, Abschaffung ganzjährige Schonzeit für den Aal usw.) standen. Da standen sogar noch einige Sachen drauf, die darüber hinaus gingen und selbst unter den anwesenden Anglern Verwunderung ausgelöst haben.

Und da waren neben über hundert Vertretern der Anglerschaft aus ganz BW sowohl Landesforstpräsident Max Reger (dem wir ja neuerdings mit der Fischerei unterstellt wurden), Peter Dehus als auch die gesamte Fischereiforschungsstelle anwesend. Findet nächstes Jahr wieder statt, kommt doch da mal hin und bringt eure Forderungen entsprechend vor. Da habt ihr alle Übeltäter zusammen.

Und die stillschweigende Degradierung der Fischereiverwaltung unter den Bereich Forst in BW ist auch noch mal ein Indiz für die ungünstigen politischen Verhältnisse um derzeit in BW im Bereich Fischerei auf allzudicke Hose zu machen. Dem Vernehmen nach war das eine Konsequenz auf die "übertriebenenen" Forderungen der Fischerei auf ein stringentes Kormoranmanagement. Was hat es uns genützt - nix. Im Gegenteil.

Wir kämpfen weiterhin mit allem Nachdruck für ein vernünftiges Management der Komroranbestände gerade im Sinne das die Äsche in der roten Liste immer weiter abfällt. Haben Schautafeln entwickelt die allgemeine Öffentlichkeit jenseits der NABU Meinung aufzuklären, wollen eine App für Komroransichtungen einführen mit der alle Angler unkompliziert Datenbestände erfassen. Es wurde eine internationale Arbeitsgruppe am Bodensee einberufen usw.

Wenn ich dann immer wieder höre Verband alles Mist - nur anglerfeindlich ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*



tibulski schrieb:


> Ich weiss gar nicht, warum hier mit aller Macht einen Keil gegen die organisierten und nicht organisierten Angler getrieben werden soll?


Das machen doch die Verbanditen selber mit ihrer anglerfeindlichen Politik - weswegen es ja immer weniger werden (nur zu langsam).


tibulski schrieb:


> Wir kämpfen weiterhin mit allem Nachdruck für ein vernünftiges Management der Komroranbestände gerade im Sinne das die Äsche in der roten Liste immer weiter abfällt.


Mir isses ********gal, wenn Verbanditen gegen Kormorane und Wasserkraft und was weiss ich noch kämpfen!

Wenn gleichzeitig einem normalen Angler in der Winterzeit das Angeln wegen Nachtangelverbot praktisch nur noch am Wochenende möglich ist..

Da MUSS selbst der dümmste und anglerfeindlichste Verbandit Prioritäten setzen, sollte man denken. 

Oder, dass immer weitere Einschränkungen für Angler kommen..

Die wir  den abnickenden und abnickenden, anglerfeindlichen Verbanditen zu verdanken haben - siehe oben den Brief an MP Teufel..

Und wenn jetzt Oberacker und Sosat in Linkenheim sich klar mal anglerfreundlich positioniert haben, ebenso ALLE Parteien FÜR Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes, ist das sehr gut!

Und wenn jetzt Anglerfeinde aus den Verbänden wie bei Südwürttemberg-Hohenzollern das wieder mit dem Arsch einreissen, statt endlich was für Angler und  das Angeln zu tun:
*Dann gehören solche Gestalten eigentlich wegen verbandsschädigendem Verhalten rausgeschmissen..*



tibulski schrieb:


> Und da waren neben über hundert Vertretern der Anglerschaft aus ganz BW


Es waren eben leider keine Vertreter der Anglerschaft eingeladen, sondern nur die abnickenden Anglerfeinde von der Minderheit der organisierten Angelfischer...



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Sorry ans Forum für den Ton am Ende, aber ich hab den Hals so voll von diesem dummen gelaber der Verbandsvertreter  die Unwahrheiten  verkaufen und tun als ob sie eine Ahnung vom Geschäft hätten


Trotzdem versuchen den Ton einzuhalten, ich tus ja auch, auch wenns mir schwerfällt und auch wenn Du 10mal recht hast..
Nicht jemand persönlich angehen.
Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*



			
				Sharpo schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag um die Gutachten zu bezahlen:
> Raus aus dem DAFV.
> Das gesparte Geld kann dann für die Gutachten verwendet werden und oder für bessere Lobbyarbeit.



Ist zwar ein anderes Thema, aber raus sind sie ja momentan ausm DAFV - Das Schlimme:
Die anglerfeindlichen Xxxxxxxxxxx wollen zumindest zum Teil (da ist auch Frau Dr.s Freund Kath von Südwürttemberg-Hohenzollern dabei, der ist wohl um sein Ämtchen im DAFV-Nichtgremium (obskure) Finanzkommission besorgt) wieder zurück:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309064

Schon alleine daraus kann sich jeder selber einen Eindruck über die Zurechnungsfähigkeit dieser Funktionäre und Delegierten vom LFV-BW machen..

PS:
WENN die Naturschützer die Angler so leicht - wie von manchen Verbanditen vermutet - aus den Naturschutzgebieten etc. rauskriegen könnten, hätten die das schon lange gemacht und das nicht vom Nachtangelverbot abhängig gemacht...

Dass jetzt gerade neue Gesetze in Planung sind (gaaaanz unabhängig vom Nachtangelverbot), welche die Fischerei bzw. die Angler ganz rauskriegen sollen aus NSG etc., haben vielleicht viele noch nicht mitgekriegt..

Werden sie aber noch.....


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

wenn es zu spät ist!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass jetzt gerade neue Gesetze in Planung sind (gaaaanz unabhängig vom Nachtangelverbot), welche die Fischerei bzw. die Angler ganz rauskriegen sollen aus NSG etc., haben vielleicht viele noch nicht mitgekriegt..



Wer zu spät kommt,den bestraft bekanntlich das Leben..das lernen einige recht zügig,andere dagegen überhaupt nicht.

Wenn letztere diese Reibungswärme des permanenten über den Tisch ziehen lassen auch noch als vorsorgliche Nestwärme verkaufen,kann man weitere Einschränkungen eigentlich nur noch begrüssen, da hat man es einfach nicht besser verdient.


----------



## tibulski (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Hallo,


 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *tibulski* 

 
_Und da waren neben über hundert Vertretern der Anglerschaft aus ganz BW_



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es waren eben leider keine Vertreter der Anglerschaft eingeladen, sondern nur die abnickenden Anglerfeinde von der Minderheit der organisierten Angelfischer...



da gab es gar keine Einladungen, das ist ein offenes Forum wo jeder kommen kann der Interesse hat. Da war sogar mehr Andrang als in den Raum Leute gepasst hätten.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## willmalwassagen (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

In BW sind gerade mal 2,5% der Fläche Naturschutzgebiete, insgesant ca. 1050.
Wenn ich jetzt an die Kalkmagerwiesen auf der schwäbischen Alb denke, da würe ein Nachtangelverbot wenig stören.
Ebenso in der Wachholderheide.
Aber grundsätzlich müsste jeweils eine Einzelfall- betrachtung in allen NSG durchgeführt werden.
Bis das erledigt ist sind die Grünen nur noch eine Randnotiz in der Geschichte Baden-Württembergs.
Und huch, ich habe Angst. Die sagen (wer soll das den gewesen sein?), sie wollen noch böse Gesetze gegen das Angeln machen und deshalb sitze ich unterm Tisch und traue mich nicht vor.
Ich bleib dabei, Schisser ohne "Cojones".
Schlimm ist,Tibulski, du scheinst dich wenigstens einigermaßen auszukennen und verzapfts trotzdem solchen Unsinn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Gut, dass man sich im LFV gegen die vorgestrigen Betonköpfe aus Südwürttemberg - Hohenzollern durchgesetzt hat:
https://www.facebook.com/lfvbw/posts/1065381906825755

Ob das wirklich schon eine Wende zum Besseren ist, wird man auch sehen, wie sich der LFV zu einem möglichen Beitritt in den DAFV positioniert (den Kath aus Südwürttemberg-Hohenzollern und der Gundelsheimer Castingfreund ja vehement fordern) :
Auch da Richtung Angler und Vernunft - oder zurück in DAFV.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

http://fdp-karlsruhe-land.de/fische...s-lob-fuer-engagement-der-freien-demokraten-2


----------



## Koalabaer (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://fdp-karlsruhe-land.de/fische...s-lob-fuer-engagement-der-freien-demokraten-2



super Argumentation, gefällt mir. #6


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Hier nun der offizielle Bericht. dass PETA nicht in den Tierschutzbeirat in BW aufgenommen wurde:
https://www.landtag-bw.de/cms/home/aktuelles/pressemitteilungen/2015/dezember/1642015.html


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Wurde ja auch endlich Zeit... gut so, ein Fünkchen Hoffnung macht sich breit, dass hierzulande die Vernunft n"och nicht ganz ausgestorben" ist!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier nun der offizielle Bericht. dass PETA nicht in den Tierschutzbeirat in BW aufgenommen wurde:
> https://www.landtag-bw.de/cms/home/aktuelles/pressemitteilungen/2015/dezember/1642015.html



Nicht nur das, gleich nochmal ne Schlappe dicke obendrauf:

So muss das – KÄMPFEN, nicht kneifen!

Dicke Schlappe für PETA vor Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart!!

Das müsste eigentlich auch Gemeinnützigkeit im Frage stellen, wenn die nicht jeden aufnehmen..

Da sollten Parteien wie Verbände endlich handeln!!

https://www.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de/service/presse/pressemitteilung/pid/keine-anerkennung-von-peta/

VENCEREMOS!!!
#6#6#6#6


----------



## kati48268 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Sauber :m
Man kriegt ansonsten ja nicht viel gute Nachrichten aus BaWü.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)*

Eben - daher auch noch nen richtigen Artikel dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326455


----------

